# Beenybox



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello.we have just returned from Camborne where we visited the Beenybox company where we had two boxes fitted.We are very, very impressed by the work done by Paul (the owner) and his sidekick Mark.
Free hookup for the two nights we were there, (we arrived on Sunday afternoon) the work was carried out Mon/Tues to a impressive high standard and now we have managed to free up space inside our van, a Bessacar E425. It was not cheap but,for the quality of their work I cannot reccomend them highly enough.fantastic,really pleased and so is the wife !!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am interested in getting one or two Beenyboxes fitted to our E460. I would imagine this would be very similar set up to your E425.
I emailed Beeny several weeks ago for an estimate of cost but haven't received a reply.

How much extra space have the boxes given you - rough size if you know it. Whereabouts on the van did they site them?

If you would like to give me a rough idea of cost I would be grateful (PM me if you like).

Thanks


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

What is a beeny box?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jam35007 said:


> What is a beeny box?


It's a slide-out box usually fitted into and behind side skirts.

Take a look at their website: >> BeenyBox <<

Gerald


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

arh,

looks good.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Had one fitted some time ago, actual room in box is a bit less than I anticipated; this is due to the need to allow for the external framing plus they have to avoid the fixings for the side skirts.
Workmanship is excellent although they are a bit expensive.
Rolled up in the evening, hooked up and went to sleep. They started straight after b'fast while I took myself off on the bus to Truro. All done early pm and drove home in the evening.
Just one warning, there is no top cover to the box, which is actually a drawer with side runners. It is possible when driving through bad weather for the contents to get wet, and if you hose the front with too much gusto.
I keep roll up table, tv and power leads and tv co-ax cables, plus water drain and fill hoses, in it; all in plastic bags.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*beenybox*

Hi heybez,the boxes fitted to my Bessie E425 were (two) one on offside just behind drivers door size approx 47"x14"x14".The other was fitted at the nearside rear of the van beneath the drop window and it's size is approx 43"x14"x14" Both are stamped with max weight of 45kgs.
As other poster has said there is no top cover however they did fit a large drop down panel at the rear of the wheel arch to cut down any water spray.Like the man who has them fitted I have in the n/s, 2x240v cables,one set fiamma ramps,small windbreak,pegs,mallet,various o/seas connections,water hose and various hose connections and bungees.In the other one I have 2xfolding chairs,another small windbreak,awning skirt.
Prior to putting all of the above i went to local weighbridge,checked van weight and then returned and repeated it loaded,only added 51 kgs !! dead chuffed as we have freed up spaces inside the van.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Surely it would be very simple to add a hinged top to the beeny box to prevent water entering

my old 1997 swift royale had a slide out box with a hinged lid - never got any water inside it.

the lid was attached with a piano hinge on the back of the box and once the draw was slid out it hinged upwards


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

Is the price a secret


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankStretton said:


> Is the price a secret


Yes - sort of! :roll:

There are no standard sizes (or very few) as they have to be fitted into the available space on different vans.

A quick look on their website will give you the starting price. :?

Dave


----------

